# Performancefrage



## alex-t (30. Aug 2004)

Hallo Forum,

hat schon jemand ein Performancetest gesehen, oder sogar selbst gemacht?
Mir geht es speziell um die GUI Performance in Zusammenhang mit Swing.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

alex-t.de


----------



## Beni (30. Aug 2004)

Wieso probierst du es nicht einfach selbst aus? :wink:

Ich bin nicht mit der Stoppuhr dahinter, aber rein gefühlsmässig ist Swing schneller geworden.


----------



## bygones (30. Aug 2004)

Schließe mich beni an... werde versuchen das ganze mal mit einem Profiler anzugehen - aber gefühlsmäßig wird es schneller !


----------



## alex-t (1. Sep 2004)

Hallo,

deutlich schneller, würde ich nach einigen Tagen Testphase sagen. Auch wenn der Eindruck rein Subjektiv ist. Ich hatte allerdings ein versionsunabhängigen Fehler, der die Performance völlig zerstörte! Und zwar habe ich unter Windows XP das Programm Style XP eingesetzt und damit einen MacOSX-ähnlichen Skin eingestellt. 
Schalte ich diesen ab, so läuft alles schnell und flüssig. Warum das so ist, kann ich nicht mitnachvollziehen. Hat jemand eine Idee, warum das so ist?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

alex-t


----------



## Reality (1. Sep 2004)

Weil solche Themes jede Menge Resourcen verschwenden und wer weiß was die noch für Sachen einstellen, dass Windows um einiges langsamer macht.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## alex-t (2. Sep 2004)

Jeder, der diese "Themes" mal mit einem Editor geöffnet hat.


----------



## Reality (3. Sep 2004)

Hmm, hier fällt jedenfalls Java 1.5 durch:

```
//Java 1.5. Verwendete IDE: Eclipse kompiliert
Opaque: 3677.763 images/sec
Transparent: 15095.809 images/sec
Translucent: 330.22638 images/sec
Translucent (Anti-Aliased): 398.13583 images/sec
```


```
//Java 1.4.2. Verwendete IDE: JBuilderX kompiliert
Opaque: 13085.886 images/sec
Transparent: 15117.177 images/sec
Translucent: 326.2317 images/sec
Translucent (Anti-Aliased): 397.47003 images/sec
```

Am Besten selber testen und Ergebnisse posten:
http://mitglied.lycos.de/masterchan/images.zip

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Grizzly (3. Sep 2004)

Zum Einen kann es sein, dass sie im 1.5er vielleicht einen Bug im Opaque Image zeichnen entfernt haben und deswegen es jetzt langsamer ist. ???:L

Zum Anderen muss man sagen, dass der Test auch ein bisschen naja ist. Du hättest das Ganze vielleicht ohne IDE testen sollen sprich direkt in der Eingabeaufforderung. Denn wer weiss was die IDEs noch so im Hintergrund treiben...


----------



## Reality (3. Sep 2004)

Könnte das auch als jar kompilieren und eigenständig ausführen lassen, nur weiss ich nicht, wie das geht bei eclipse.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Beni (3. Sep 2004)

@Reality

Export... :wink:


----------



## Reality (3. Sep 2004)

@ Beni: Irgendwie krieg ich das nicht hin. Egal was ich einstelle, da steht immer:"Failed to load Mainclass manifest attribute from Verzeichnis/datei.jar"

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## foobar (3. Sep 2004)

Hast du denn ein Manifest erstellt oder ein bestehendes hinzugefügt?


----------



## Reality (3. Sep 2004)

Auch wenn ich eins erstelle (wozu ist das überhaupt gut?) kommt die Fehlermeldung. Muss ich da auf etwas besonderes achten?

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## WiESi (13. Okt 2004)

Reality hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Auch wenn ich eins erstelle (wozu ist das überhaupt gut?) kommt die Fehlermeldung. Muss ich da auf etwas besonderes achten?



1. Ein Manifest ist hauptsächlich dazu gedacht, festzulegen, was die Klasse ist, in der die Main-Methode steht.
2. Ein Manifest sollte so aussehen:

```
Main-Class: MeineKlasse
```
3. Ganz wichtig ist, dass du am Ende der Datei mindestens 2 Carriage-Returns hast.

MfG
WiESi


----------



## Icewind (13. Okt 2004)

oder du verwendest ein programm das dir eine jar datei erschafft

wie zb meins *werbungmach* : EJC v1.55


----------



## dotlens (14. Okt 2004)

lol, bei dem start deines progis kommt:
could not find the main class.

wolltest du damit nich genau das verhindern 
*ironisch sein*


----------



## bygones (14. Okt 2004)

Reality hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Auch wenn ich eins erstelle (wozu ist das überhaupt gut?) kommt die Fehlermeldung. Muss ich da auf etwas besonderes achten?


mhm - eigentlich macht es eclipse einen recht einfach... über export -> jar file -> projekt bzw. klassen auswählen immer auf weiter drücken bis man die Main Klasse angeben muss und dann klappts... wenn du natürlich noch fremde libs hast die dein Programm benötigen musst du diese beim start deiner jar mit angeben (bzw. im Classpath liegen) oder du nutzt das plugin FatJar für eclipse (das packt dir alle fremden libs in dein jar ein)

btw: das hat aber nix mehr mit der Performance Frage von 1.5 zu tun !!!


----------



## Icewind (14. Okt 2004)

tja welche jre hast du denn??
geht nur mit 1.5


----------



## dotlens (14. Okt 2004)

uups. hätt ich selbst druaf kommen können :d


----------



## Reality (14. Okt 2004)

> 2. Ein Manifest sollte so aussehen:
> 
> ```
> Main-Class: MeineKlasse
> ```


Soll ich das so in den Quellcode reinschreiben?


> 3. Ganz wichtig ist, dass du am Ende der Datei mindestens 2 Carriage-Returns hast.



Was ist denn das jetzt wieder? ???:L 

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Reality (14. Okt 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mhm - eigentlich macht es eclipse einen recht einfach... über export -> jar file -> projekt bzw. klassen auswählen immer auf weiter drücken bis man die Main Klasse angeben muss und dann klappts... wenn du natürlich noch fremde libs hast die dein Programm benötigen musst du diese beim start deiner jar mit angeben (bzw. im Classpath liegen) oder du nutzt das plugin FatJar für eclipse (das packt dir alle fremden libs in dein jar ein)


Hmm, danke, habe die Maindatei nie angegeben. Eigentlich habe ich es geschafft, wenn da nicht die Fehlermeldung kommen würde:




> JAR creation failed. See details for additional information.
> Saving manifest in workspace failed



Trotzdem erstellt es eine ausführbare JAR-Datei die einwandfrei funktioniert!

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## DrZoidberg (23. Okt 2004)

Reality hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hmm, hier fällt jedenfalls Java 1.5 durch:
> 
> ```
> //Java 1.5. Verwendete IDE: Eclipse kompiliert
> ...



Also bei mir funktioniert das einwandfrei. Ich benutze keine IDE

```
Java 1.4.2:
Opaque: 20966.71 images/sec
Transparent: 20938.79 images/sec
Translucent: 152.46338 images/sec
Translucent (Anti-Aliased): 187.0839 images/sec

Java 1.5:
Opaque: 21034.621 images/sec
Transparent: 20932.09 images/sec
Translucent: 152.46338 images/sec
Translucent (Anti-Aliased): 186.29408 images/sec
```


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (28. Okt 2004)

Hm, bei mir sind die Opaque-Werte auch dramatisch schlechter, wenn ich das Programm (egal ob mit 1.42 oder 1.5 kompiliert) auf der 1.5er Runtime ausführe.  Auf der 1.42er Runtime ist alles ok.


----------



## Reality (29. Okt 2004)

Ist das vielleicht ein Bug?!

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Thammi (20. Dez 2004)

Habt ihr ne vorstellung ob  JLayer (Mp3 Player) und vielleicht sogar zusätzlich Swing auf nem Pentium 350 mit Java 5 ordentlich laufen?

Hab so nen PC immer nebenbei als 'SoundServer' immer laufen und will das jetzt von VB auf Java umsetzen (mit VB und Windows Media Player klappts zurzeit sogar auf nem P133 ;-) ).


----------

